# Can anyone relate to this, or have I really lost it?



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

Last night I was chatting with my mum about feeling really restricted and stuff in this city and I was saying how I would like to move somewhere else. She was very supportive and said she would help me in any way she could.

I should be very excited and happy about this. But, I don't feel anything. I got into this train of thought about what the point of life really is and why do we do anything if we're just going to die anyway?

So today I just feel kind of numb. I have no interest in anything and if someone were to tell me right now that I have won a million dollars and can go where ever I want in the world I wouldn't even care.

It just comes back to the thought: why? What is the point of doing anything?

Is this a symptom of DP, and does anyone else know what I mean? Or is this something else? Am I doomed to never feel interest in anything ever again?


----------



## ThisDisorder (Nov 26, 2013)

Yup feel the same way. Things that used to excite me no longer do. I also always look at our life as just being here for procreation, and that's it, because, based on my beliefs thats all we do. It's a sad way to look at life, but it's what I think our purpose is. But, try to find a hobby, thats the best advice I can give, and put yourself out there. Have fun! Enjoy the fact that at least you are here at all.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

my self i think i have lost some hobbies because of ... i have no idea really, had great emotion and everything in my first months of DP/DR, but it could be from depression in which case i hope meds get my back to the feels and the interest in hobbies..

I dont like it when people genuinely dont care or dont want to care to have hobbies/interests etc... i cant because i have a block in my brain as of late. I want to care and stuff... sometimes i force myself but it only gets worse


----------



## bappy6996 (Jan 15, 2014)

Absolutely, that's a symptom. When I first got DR, my biggest concern was my lack of emotion. That I didn't care about anything. A year later, I'd be freaking THRILLED to win a million bucks! It's just your brain's way of protecting you, and the sooner you let it do its own thing, the sooner you will recover. <3


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

My thoughts exactly! I have the same feeling, I have told my dr that if I won the lottery tomorrow I could care less because there is no real reason for being here. No matter what I do in my life I'm going to die so what is the point! I totally know where your coming from! I have the same thought about where I live, I feel like a prisoner in my home, I hate where I live and wonder if I moved would I feel better.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys and girls!

I was thinking back to the first time I experienced DP (about 5 years ago) and I sort of remember feeling like this. I did eventually feel better, but it's a kind of unsettling feeling to experience again.

Otherwise my DP isn't too bad. I'm connected with reality, just feeling emotionally stunted with the existential thoughts. It could also be that my anxiety is quiet high worrying about what I'm going to do with my life etc etc.


----------



## MissLana (Jan 12, 2014)

I never had a detachment from my own emotions. I think my DR is worse than the DP, that's why. My DP comes in the form of sort of feeling detached from my body, not my emotions. The DR has left this cloudy feeling in my head. For months, I felt high as a kite, my vision was 2D, I felt like I was in a marijuana-like daze for months and months... so glad it lessened.

I get excited about things but it kind of goes like this:

"Yay! I'm going out with my friends to the mall and I'm having fun." 5 minutes later "...But, I'm doing this all whiled DPed and that makes it less fun -_-"

So, things are fun, and I get excited about things, but, the DP kind of rains on my parade.

Do you still feel like that when you are blissfuly happy and overjoyed? When I see my fiancee, for example, screw DP and DR. I forget about all of that while we're together. Even with my weird perception, blurry unfocused vision, slight dream state, and slight detachment from myself, when I am with him, I am truly ecstatic and I am so glad that I'm able to feel that way while on DP because I don't know what I'd do if I stopped being happy about everything.

In high times of anxiety and stress, the body uses up magnesium a whole lot. I usually have a better drive to do things and get motivated about having fun after I do a magnesium bath soak and take some supplements. I also have a theory that we DPed people have issues with our serotonin. Everytime I talk to a doctor about my DP symptoms, they ALL try to put me on SSRIs because they say it'll help. I have yet to try them out. I was on Lexapro once before DP and it truly made me feel like a robot. I stopped caring about everything, lost my ability to cry, and I was neither happy nor sad. Just... existing. Come to think of it, maybe being numb would help me stop caring. It's the fact that I am DPed and have altered perception that stops me from going out and having fun and having hobbies - not because I don't want to have fun or do those things. Things just aren't as fun with the DP.


----------

